

Introduction to Bayesian Networks - martian
http://people.cs.ubc.ca/~murphyk/Bayes/bayes.html

======
RevRal
I remember reading through Eliezer's explanation of the Bayesian theorem just
so I could be in the cool club: <http://yudkowsky.net/rational/bayes>

Turned out the cool club was just in my head.

But, my god. I think I'm going to need a month-long refresher to actually read
through this.

Thanks for the link. Bookmarked.

